# Bindings for Salamon Huck Knife



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The K2 for a more skatey feel, the Zero for a little more power and response.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Zero over the Team? I was under the impression that the Team was like the Zero but with more tech.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm a fan of low priced, good condition, used union forces with the older forward lean adjust that just happen to be missing a toe strap...oh wait...I have a pair of those I'm trying to unload!


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

How about Zero vs Contact Pro?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nitro over Union.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Nitro over Union.




Burton over Union
RIDE over Union
I could go on, you get the picture.


TT


----------

